# 500/50 Mbit/s bei Vodafone Kabel



## FTTH (14. Juli 2016)

In Nürnberg und Ingolstadt bietet Vodafone ab sofort in einem Pilotprojekt Kabelanschlüsse mit bis zu 500 Mbit/s im Downstream und 50 Mbit/s im Upstream an. 
Der Preis des Internet & Phone Kabel 500V-Tarifs beträgt 59,99€ im ersten und 79,99€ im zweiten Jahr.  Ab einem Verbrauch von 1000 GB wird bis zum Ende des Abrechnungszeitraumes auf 10/1 Mbit/s gedrosselt.
Ein Wechsel aus einem bestehenden Vertrag ist nicht möglich. Wer sich für das Angebot interessiert, sollte die Vodafone-Läden in Ingolstadt und Nürnberg besuchen.
Es wird nicht erwähnt, ob DOCSIS 3.0 oder schon das neue DOCSIS 3.1 genutzt wird.


Meine Meinung:

Ich finde das Angebot sehr gut, der Preis ist für die hohe Geschwindigkeit absolut angemessen und man macht der Telekom und ihren Bitstreamern und Wholesalern deutlich Druck FTTB oder FTTH auszurollen. 

Quelle: Neuer Tarif, hohere Bandbreite - Internet & Phone ... - Vodafone Community


----------



## HisN (14. Juli 2016)

Nice,
es geht langsam in die richtige Richtung.
Ich habe im laufenden Jahr mal meinen Traffic angeschaut, und bin nie über die 1000GB bekommen, bei einer 100Mbit-Leitung.
Deshalb bin ich für das gleiche Geld jetzt auf den 200Mbit-Volumentarif gewechselt. Mehr wird bei mir leider nicht angeboten.
Ich schätze die 400er kommen im Laufe des Jahres ... und selbst für 500Mbit finde ich den Preis angemessen. Der hohe Upload ist schon nett.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juli 2016)

Klasse, bedeutet dass man jeden Monat 4,4 Stunden lang volle Leistung hat und die restlichen 29 Tage und 19,6 Stunden des Monats mit 10Mbit rumgurkt  

Vodafone mal wieder ...


----------



## HisN (14. Juli 2016)

Das bedeutet dass Du auf einen Steam-Download nur noch ein paar Minuten wartest, und mehr Zeit zum zocken hast^^


----------



## azzih (14. Juli 2016)

Auch wenn ne Volumengrenze nervt sind 1000GB doch recht ordentlich. Hab mit normalem Surfverhalten (2 Personenhaushalt) um die 200-300GB an Monatsverbauch. Hatte mir diesen Monat nach uploaded Account gekauft und selbst damit hab ich "nur" 600ebbes GB verbraten....


----------



## Ash1983 (14. Juli 2016)

Ich habe aktuell 100 mbit/s Downstream und ca. 500 GiB pro Monat an heruntergeladenen Daten. Eine Drossel ab 1 TiB ist nicht zeitgemäß.


----------



## FTTH (14. Juli 2016)

> Eine Drossel ab 1 TiB ist nicht zeitgemäß.


Wieso?


----------



## HisN (14. Juli 2016)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Ich habe aktuell 100 mbit/s Downstream und ca. 500 GiB pro Monat an heruntergeladenen Daten. Eine Drossel ab 1 TiB ist nicht zeitgemäß.



Weil Du automatisch mehr runterlädst wenn Deine Leitung schneller wird?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. Juli 2016)

Und wie hoch ist dabei die Uploadrate? 10 mbit/s? Oder doch gar ganze 20 mbit/s. 

Edit: 
Doch zumindest bis zu 50 mbit/s. 

Wäre mir persönlich allerdings zu wenig für die Leistung und ist selbst bei meiner Leitung (Ca. 130-150 mbit/s down) noch langsamer. (erreiche ca. 60 mbit/s im Upload)


----------



## Ash1983 (14. Juli 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Weil Du automatisch mehr runterlädst wenn Deine Leitung schneller wird?


Nein, aber denkst du nicht an die Zukunft? Streaming in 4k verursacht natuerlich auch mehr Traffic, somit ist 1 TiB heute noch ausreichend, in einiger Zeit nicht mehr.

Wenn ich meine Rechner am 1. d. M. neu aufsetze, waere ich ab dem 3. d. M. gedrosselt.


----------



## D3N$0 (14. Juli 2016)

Anstatt den Download immer weiter zu pushen sollten sie lieber mal veruchen die uploadrate zu steigern, wäre mit einem 200/100 Tarif ohne Begrenzung und Anständigen Preis vollkommen zufrieden. 1TB Volumendrossel wäre nix für mich, die hätte ich je nach Gemütslage nach 2 Wochen aufgebraucht


----------



## NBLamberg (14. Juli 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Weil Du automatisch mehr runterlädst wenn Deine Leitung schneller wird?


Das ist totaler Schwachsinn, Du lädst vielleicht schneller herunter, aber des wegen mehr ist eher unwahrscheinlich
Ich habe mir vor einem Monat die 200V von Kabel Deutschland gegönnt und habe es nie geschafft 500GiB zu erreichen und das obwohl ich spiele wie Doom herunterlade und Amazon Prime regelmäßig davor und auch jetzt regelmäßig benutzt habe und ich rede täglich von mehreren Stunden


----------



## HisN (14. Juli 2016)

Genau so war mein Beitrag gemeint. Und genau deshalb ist auch das Fragezeichen da.


----------



## target2804 (14. Juli 2016)

Weiß nicht für was ihr da euren Traffic verbraucht, aber ich tracke das seit einiger Zeit, weil ein Freund von mir auch behauptet hat, er würde 10-20GB am Tag wegmachen. 
Ausgehend von einem Monat, in dem man keine großen Windows Updates lädt oder sich neue Spiele lädt, hab ich so 30-60GB Traffic über den gesamten Monat.

30min Rb6 Siege und TS dazu, verbauchen laut NetWorx 5-6Megabyte.


----------



## BigBeard89 (14. Juli 2016)

Habe mir jetzt auch die Vodafone 200V gegönnt. Wird dann im August geschaltet. Hatte erst überlegt, die 100 er mit Flat zu nehmen für den gleichen Preis. Habe mich dennoch für die 200 er mit 1000 GB entschieden, da ich kein "power-user" bin. 

Wenn man keine Blu-rays etc. runterlädt reichen 1000 GB meiner Meinung nach völlig aus (surfen, youtube, netflix, zokken, steamgames etc.).


----------



## D3N$0 (14. Juli 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht für was ihr da euren Traffic verbraucht, aber ich tracke das seit einiger Zeit, weil ein Freund von mir auch behauptet hat, er würde 10-20GB am Tag wegmachen.
> Ausgehend von einem Monat, in dem man keine großen Windows Updates lädt oder sich neue Spiele lädt, hab ich so 30-60GB Traffic über den gesamten Monat.
> 
> 30min Rb6 Siege und TS dazu, verbauchen laut NetWorx 5-6Megabyte.


5 Personen Haushalt, dazu kommt der regelmäßige Zugriff auf NAS Systeme von Bekannten und natürlich Streaming und pipapo


----------



## netheral (14. Juli 2016)

Statt überall neue, schnellere Tarife einzuführen wäre es doch mal _zeitgemäß,_ zumindest 50 Mbit/s im Download bundesweit zu stellen und das nicht mit LTE, weil es schlicht großer Mist ist, wenn die Verbindung nicht 100 % optimal ist (vom Traffic fange ich lieber nicht an). Die hohen Bandbreiten, die nach und nach verfügbar werden sind zwar schön und gut, aber eben nur für die Haushalte, welche regional das Glück haben, auch sowas buchen zu können und nicht im ADSL-Nirvana (max. 16 Mbit/s - mit Glück!) hängen.

Ansonsten ist das - insbesondere der Upload - ein Schritt, in die richtige Richtung: So langsam kommen die Uploads also auch aus dem Keller. Finde ich ja besonders bei UM extrem: 400 Mbit/s down, aber 20 up, das passt - finde ich - einfach nicht zusammen. Denken die Provider immer noch, dass hohe Uploads nur für illegale Verbreitung von Filmen etc. genutzt werden? Gibt doch mittlerweile viele legale Szenarien (Homeserver, -cloud, YouTube, ...), in denen Upload wichtig ist. Hier in meiner Region wird momentan viel Glasfaser ausgebaut, wo der Upload stets symmetrisch mit dem Download angeboten wird, was ich sehr positiv finde. Aber das ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht mit jedem Medium so einfach zu realisieren, was Coax-Kabel angeht habe ich kein Hintergrundwissen, um da eine Aussage treffen zu können.

Und zu 10/1 nach der Drosselung: Würden viele Leute in meiner Gegend - an denen der regionale Glasfaserausbau vorbei gegangen ist - mit Handkuss nehmen.  Dennoch finde ich es etwas krass. Zumindest 20/2 oder idealerweise 50/5 wären angemessener, da gerade bei Mehrpersonen-Haushalten 10 Mbit/s verdammt eng werden. Dass so langsam eine Drosselung wieder in die Verträge zurückfindet, ist in meinen Augen insgesamt bedenklich.


----------



## Ash1983 (14. Juli 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht für was ihr da euren Traffic verbraucht, aber ich tracke das seit einiger Zeit, weil ein Freund von mir auch behauptet hat, er würde 10-20GB am Tag wegmachen.
> Ausgehend von einem Monat, in dem man keine großen Windows Updates lädt oder sich neue Spiele lädt, hab ich so 30-60GB Traffic über den gesamten Monat.
> 
> 30min Rb6 Siege und TS dazu, verbauchen laut NetWorx 5-6Megabyte.



Wir haben Netflix, was oft parallel auf dem 4k-TV und auf einem der PCs läuft. Zudem kann ich im Arbeitszimmer nur über horizon.tv (Unitymedia-Online-TV sozusagen) oder Alternativen fernsehen.
Letzten Monat habe ich damit 476 GiB Downstream erzeugt, aktuell bin ich bei 270 GiB und wir haben erst den 14. Juli.

Wenn du sowas nicht nutzt, sondern nur zockst, surfst und Musik hörst, dann reicht das Volumen natürlich locker aus, ist eben vom Benutzerprofil abhängig.


----------



## Gast20180319 (14. Juli 2016)

Finde ich gut, das sich was tut. Allerdings finde ich das die Leistung stabil ankommen soll und ein vernünftiges Routung vorhanden ist.
Das ist oft auch selbst bei solchen Leitung nicht der Fall.

Außerdem dümpeln manche sogar noch in großen Städten mit 6k oder sowas rum. 
Da muss man den Hebel ansetzten.

Wo 100 Mbit oder Ähnliches verfügbar ist, werden wohl nur wenige zu solch einer Leitung greifen.

Datenmengen werden immer größer, da halte ich 1 TB bei einer so dicken Leitung für zu wenig.

Ist jetzt vielleicht ein übertriebenes Beispiel, aber es kommt ab und zu mal vor das man einen Monat mit viel mehr Traffic hat als sonst.

Sind über 400 GB Traffic ausgehend, das ist von einem einzigen Tag.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Juli 2016)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Wir haben Netflix, was oft parallel auf dem 4k-TV und auf einem der PCs läuft. Zudem kann ich im Arbeitszimmer nur über horizon.tv (Unitymedia-Online-TV sozusagen) oder Alternativen fernsehen.
> Letzten Monat habe ich damit 476 GiB Downstream erzeugt, aktuell bin ich bei 270 GiB und wir haben erst den 14. Juli.
> .


Solche Leute müßten das 10fache der üblichen Gebühr zahlen.


----------



## HisN (14. Juli 2016)

Weil sie ihren Volumenstrom nicht  ausschöpfen?

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ash1983 (14. Juli 2016)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Solche Leute müßten das 10fache der üblichen Gebühr zahlen.



Wie kommst du zu der Aussage? Was soll man denn deiner Meinung nach mit 100 mbit/s anderes anstellen? Genau dafür habe ich die doch...


----------



## DarkMo (14. Juli 2016)

Ich hab ne 16er weils nix kleineres zu buchen gibt - über Kupferkabel. Da kommen ungefähr 10 von an. Ich weiß damit schon nich wirklich, was ich machen soll xD


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. Juli 2016)

Gut das wir hier Unitymedia haben, hier gibts 400Mbit/s Drosselfrei.


----------



## pedi (14. Juli 2016)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Ich habe aktuell 100 mbit/s Downstream und ca. 500 GiB pro Monat an heruntergeladenen Daten. Eine Drossel ab 1 TiB ist nicht zeitgemäß.



das ist keine drossel, sondern ein volumentarif.
steht eindeutig auf der vodafonseite.
ist halt bei einigen das lesen-verstehenproblem.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Juli 2016)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du zu der Aussage? Was soll man denn deiner Meinung nach mit 100 mbit/s anderes anstellen?


Es gibt aber keine Millibit.


----------



## kloanabua (14. Juli 2016)

Ich finde 500k übertrieben.
Ich war mit meinem 16.000er vollstens zufrieden, ich bin kein ungeduldiger Mensch der ein Spiel runterladen will und das sofort haben muss, lädt hald ne Stunde oder 2, is doch egal solangs stabil läuft. 
Ich hätte meinen Vertrag nicht auf die 50.000 umgestellt aber Bayerndsl würde an inexio verkauft und ich konnte ohne Aufpreis auf 50.000 aufstocken.
Ich wohne in nem 200 Seelendorf und meiner Einschätzung nach benutzen vielleicht nur etwas mehr als die Hälfte der Haushalte regelmäßig das Internet.
Ist zwar schön das das ausgebaut wurde, ich hätts aber nicht unbedingt gebraucht. 

Gesendet von meinem SAMSUNG-SM-G870A mit Tapatalk


----------



## addicTix (15. Juli 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Gut das wir hier Unitymedia haben, hier gibts 400Mbit/s Drosselfrei.


Meinen Glückwunsch, jetzt hast du's aber geschafft 



kloanabua schrieb:


> Ich finde 500k übertrieben.
> Ich war mit meinem 16.000er vollstens zufrieden, ich bin kein ungeduldiger Mensch der ein Spiel runterladen will und das sofort haben muss, lädt hald ne Stunde oder 2, is doch egal solangs stabil läuft.
> Ich hätte meinen Vertrag nicht auf die 50.000 umgestellt aber Bayerndsl würde an inexio verkauft und ich konnte ohne Aufpreis auf 50.000 aufstocken.
> Ich wohne in nem 200 Seelendorf und meiner Einschätzung nach benutzen vielleicht nur etwas mehr als die Hälfte der Haushalte regelmäßig das Internet.
> ...



Naja, viele haben einfach keine Lust zu warten. Im heutigen Zeitalter muss immer alles schneller und besser werden und die Geduld wird immer geringer. 
Aber verständlich ist es schon, ich meine bei heutigen Datenmengen... Ich selbst könnte mir nicht vorstellen weiterhin eine 16K Leitung zu haben, klar downloaden geht damit auch wie mit jeder anderen Leitung... Aber 50-60 GB zu downloaden ist damit nicht wirklich spaßig, mal abgesehen davon das Streaming in 1080p bereits schon gut buffern dürfte. Von 2160p mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## FTTH (15. Juli 2016)

pedi schrieb:


> das ist keine drossel, sondern ein volumentarif.
> steht eindeutig auf der vodafonseite.
> ist halt bei einigen das lesen-verstehenproblem.


Hast du vielleicht ein Problem mit dem  Leseverständnis? Es handelt sich eindeutig *nicht* um einen Volumentarif, nach Überschreiten des inkludierten Datenvolumens fallen weder zusätzliche Kosten an, noch wird der Internetzugang gesperrt, er wird nur *gedrosselt*.


----------



## volvo242 (15. Juli 2016)

Also ich mach ohne 4K usw. gerne mal 400GB und mehr mit 30 Mbit,
mir ist nur Zeit zu schade.

So im November werde ich mit 30mbit die 1TB schaffen,
hui mit 200Mbit wär ich wohl schnell bei 10/1


----------



## Ash1983 (15. Juli 2016)

pedi schrieb:


> das ist keine drossel, sondern ein volumentarif.
> steht eindeutig auf der vodafonseite.
> ist halt bei einigen das lesen-verstehenproblem.



Wenn ich ab einem gewissen Datendurchsatz *gedrosselt* (i.e.: die Geschwindigkeit wird technisch abgesenkt) werde, ist das inwiefern keine Drossel?




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es gibt aber keine Millibit.



Du hättest diskutieren können, hast dich aber dafür entschieden, dich an einem Zeichenfehler aufzuhängen, bei denen der gebildete Leser aus dem Kontext heraus weiß, dass das nicht gemeint sein kann. Hatte ich fast so erwartet, nachdem ich deine Beiträge mal überflogen habe.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juli 2016)

netheral schrieb:


> Und zu 10/1 nach der Drosselung: Würden viele Leute in meiner Gegend - an denen der regionale Glasfaserausbau vorbei gegangen ist - mit Handkuss nehmen.  Dennoch finde ich es etwas krass. Zumindest 20/2 oder idealerweise 50/5 wären angemessener, da gerade bei Mehrpersonen-Haushalten 10 Mbit/s verdammt eng werden. Dass so langsam eine Drosselung wieder in die Verträge zurückfindet, ist in meinen Augen insgesamt bedenklich.



Wobei 10 MBit im vergleich zu den 360 kBit bei LTE ja noch gut zu verwenden ist.


----------



## pedi (15. Juli 2016)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ab einem gewissen Datendurchsatz *gedrosselt* (i.e.: die Geschwindigkeit wird technisch abgesenkt) werde, ist das inwiefern keine Drossel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eine drossel ist für mich das, was KD/VF vor einigen monaten abgezogen hat.
bei diesem tarif weiß man VORHER bescheid.
ist vermutlich auslegungssache, was eine drossel ist. (abgesehen von dem singvogel)


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juli 2016)

Es wird aber eben trotzdem gedrosselt, wenn auch nicht so extrem, wie bei LTE oder KD.


----------



## royaldoom3 (15. Juli 2016)

Bei mit 28 Tagen im Monat gerechnet kommt man auf 35,7GB am Tag, also völlig ausreichend. Außer man ist ein Power Leecher, aber da sowas ja nicht legal ist berücksichtigt Vodafone dieses nicht. Und daher finde ich 35GB pro Tag völlig ausreichen.. Ich komme am Tag mit durchgehend Twitch auf Source gestellt + Youtube, Internet surfen und ab und zu paar Downloads auf nicht mal 30GB


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Juli 2016)

Zu spät.


----------



## Talhuber (15. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Wingo by Swisscom, Fr. 75.- im Monat, Fr. 49.- Kaution für den Router und Fr. 9.- für das Porto, der Download/Upload ist unlimitiert...


----------



## Ash1983 (15. Juli 2016)

royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Bei mit 28 Tagen im Monat gerechnet kommt man auf 35,7GB am Tag, also völlig ausreichend. Außer man ist ein Power Leecher, aber da sowas ja nicht legal ist berücksichtigt Vodafone dieses nicht. Und daher finde ich 35GB pro Tag völlig ausreichen.. Ich komme am Tag mit durchgehend Twitch auf Source gestellt + Youtube, Internet surfen und ab und zu paar Downloads auf nicht mal 30GB


Streaming ist nicht illegal, Dinge herunterladen per se auch nicht. Scheuklappen runter und nachdenken, dann posten.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Juli 2016)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Streaming ist nicht illegal, Dinge herunterladen per se auch nicht. Scheuklappen runter und nachdenken, dann posten.



Es gibt auch einfach Menschen, die zunehmend mehr Daten in der Cloud speichern statt zuhause. Gerade mit so schnellen Internetleitungen bietet sich das an. 

Wenn ich dann mal einen Film in/aus  der Cloud gucke, habe ich sehr schnell 50GB Datenvolumen an einem Tag verbraucht. 


1TB pro Monat ist noch immer recht viel, keine Frage.  So viel lädt mein Haupt-PC ungefähr in einem Jahr, allerdings bin ich auch nicht das ganze Jahr über hier.

Trotzdem, wenn man die neuen Möglichkeiten einer solchen Bandbreite auch nutzt, dann explodiert die Volumenstatistik förmlich.


----------



## royaldoom3 (15. Juli 2016)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Streaming ist nicht illegal, Dinge herunterladen per se auch nicht. Scheuklappen runter und nachdenken, dann posten.



Wo schreibe ich das Streaming illegal sei?  Und mit Power leecher meine ich Copyright geschützte Inhalte über sogenannte "Boersen" runterladen. Und das ist illegal. "nachdenken, dann posten"


----------



## Booman90 (15. Juli 2016)

Und ich gurke als Dorfkind mit 800Kbit/s rum. Wo ein Doom mit 50 GB einfach mal 16 Stunden zum downloaden braucht. Und manche sind noch mehr am Arsch, die meinetwegen LTE mit einem Monatsvolumen von 30 GB haben. Aber Hauptsache die jenigen, die schon ne ordentliche Downloadrate haben mehr geben und die mit ner Bambusleitung nicht beachten. Entwicklung schön und gut, aber es soll endlich mal Landesweit eine akzeptable mindest downloadrate geben.


----------



## blautemple (15. Juli 2016)

Also ich komme in einem 4 Personen Haushalt recht locker über 1 TB pro Monat. In einem 1 Personen Haushalt sieht das wohl anders aus zeitgemäß ist das imo aber trotzdem nicht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Juli 2016)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Und ich gurke als Dorfkind mit 800Kbit/s rum. Wo ein Doom mit 50 GB einfach mal 16 Stunden zum downloaden braucht. Und manche sind noch mehr am Arsch, die meinetwegen LTE mit einem Monatsvolumen von 30 GB haben. Aber Hauptsache die jenigen, die schon ne ordentliche Downloadrate haben mehr geben und die mit ner Bambusleitung nicht beachten. Entwicklung schön und gut, aber es soll endlich mal Landesweit eine akzeptable mindest downloadrate geben.



Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, sollen doch bis 2018  80% aller Haushalte 50Mbit/s haben.  Wenn das eingehalten wird, wäre das doch nicht schlecht.

Von dem ursprünglichen Plan, ALLEN Haushalten bis 2018 50Mbit/s anzubieten ist man leider wieder zurückgerudert, aber es gibt eben ein paar Gegend Deutschlands die so abgelegen und so dünn besiedelt sind, dass es technisch schwierig, als auch ziemlich unwirtschaftlich ist dort auszubauen. 

Für Leute die sowohl isoliert leben, als auch eine gute Anbindung haben wollen, gibt es dafür aber auch die Möglichkeit eine Lösung zu erarbeiten, wenn sie die Kosten mit tragen. Manch einer mag das nicht so toll finden, aber irgendwo kann man das Dilemma verstehen.  Die Telekom ist nunmal keine staatliche Institution mehr, sondern eine Aktiengesellschaft und muss somit wirtschaftlich handeln.


----------



## blackout24 (15. Juli 2016)

GTA V in ner viertel Stunde runterladen schon nett.


----------



## FTTH (15. Juli 2016)

pedi schrieb:


> eine drossel ist für mich das, was KD/VF vor einigen monaten abgezogen hat.
> bei diesem tarif weiß man VORHER bescheid.
> ist vermutlich auslegungssache, was eine drossel ist. (abgesehen von dem singvogel)


Ob es sich um eine Drosselung handelt oder nicht, hat nichts damit zu tun, wie gut ihre Existenz vorher kenntlich gemacht wird. In einem Volumentarif wird der Zugang nach dem Überschreiten eines bestimmten Volumens gesperrt oder es entstehen zusätzliche Kosten. Duden | dros-seln | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme


----------



## olli1011 (15. Juli 2016)

Ich komme ohne jeden download >1gb, also nur Updates/Backups und Netflix FHD als Einzelperson auf  300-600 Gb pro Monat. Rechne ich auf 2 Eltern+ 1 Kind hoch ist 1 Tb schon ohne downloads und ohne 4k zu wenig.


----------



## Junkrat (16. Juli 2016)

Ist die 1 TB Drosselung im hinblick zu zukünftigen 4K Movie Streaming auch betroffen, oder nur File Sharing ?


----------



## Cook1eX (16. Juli 2016)

Bei den 200er Tarifen von VF gibts ne kostenpflichtige, nur per Telefonhotline bestellbare, "kein-Volumen"-Option (der 200er Vertrag ohne "V"). Weiß jemand, ob es sowas wahrscheinlich auch in den 400/500er Verträgen geben wird?

Auch wenn ich nach momentanem Stand mit viel Cloudspeicherung, Home Office, usw. auf knapp 800-900 GB pro Monat komme (bei nem 4 Personen-Haushalt wohlgemerkt), wäre ein zusätzliches Polster bei ner deutlich größeren (2-2,5x so groß) Leitung schon "naice". 

Ich bin da dann immer sehr erfreut, WENN es, falls das Volumen überschritten wird, eine "Freischaltoption" geben wird (den Sinn und Unsinn von wiedereinkehrenden Drosseln in Internetverträgen mal außen vor gelassen).


----------



## FTTH (16. Juli 2016)

Ja, es wird vermutet, dass auch ein Tarif ohne Drosselung kommt.


----------



## NuVirus (16. Juli 2016)

Gilt das nur für Nürnberg selbst oder könnte auch im Nürnberger Land was ausgebaut werden.

Wobei ich bei mir wenig Hoffnung hab aktuell da 400 auch ned verfügbar ist.


----------



## HisN (16. Juli 2016)

Cook1eX schrieb:


> Bei den 200er Tarifen von VF gibts ne kostenpflichtige, nur per Telefonhotline bestellbare, "kein-Volumen"-Option (der 200er Vertrag ohne "V"). Weiß jemand, ob es sowas wahrscheinlich auch in den 400/500er Verträgen geben wird?



Wobei die 200er Business inzwischen auch "offiziell" auf der HP zu finden ist^^

Internet Business Kabel 100 - Vodafone


----------



## Decrypter (16. Juli 2016)

Junkrat schrieb:


> Ist die 1 TB Drosselung im hinblick zu zukünftigen 4K Movie Streaming auch betroffen, oder nur File Sharing ?



Gerechnet wird der gesamte Traffic. Also Up und Download und völlig egal, wie dieser generiert wird. Nach Erreichen der 1 TB Traffic hat man nur nur 10 Mbit Down und 1 Mbit Upstream. Du glaubst gar nicht, wie arschlahm einem das dann vorkommt bei Downloads. Davon abgesehen finde ich die 79 Teuronen ab dem 2 Jahr für eine 500/50 Leitung mit Drosselung nach 1 TB Datenvolumen unverschämt teuer. Wäre der Anschluss ohne Drossel, dann wäre es in Ordnung. Aber so ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## netheral (17. Juli 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, sollen doch bis 2018  80% aller Haushalte 50Mbit/s haben.  Wenn das eingehalten wird, wäre das doch nicht schlecht.


Ich denke die 50 Mbit/s-Erschließung ist auch bereits durch LTE gegeben, also können sich die Provider da relativ gut ausruhen.

Ich bin auch in dem Punkt uneinsichtig, jemand sollte hohe Erschließungskosten selbst zahlen, weil er eben nicht in der (Groß)stadt lebt. Oftmals sind Erschließungen sogar in kleineren Orten einfacher und daher günstiger als in den Städten, wo jegliches Land dicht bebaut ist. Dass es wirtschaftlich sein kann, auch kleine Orte auszubauen, beweisen viele kleinere Anbieter, die sogar auf Dörfern Glasfaser ausbauen, wenn die Nachfrage dementsprechend erhoben wurde. Okay, richtig auf dem Land kann das wieder anders aussehen. Aber dort würde auch niemand auf die Idee kommen, keinen Strom bzw. kein Wasser zu verlegen, weil es abgelegen ist.

Oder es müsste für solche Haushalte dann eine LTE-Notlösung angeboten werden, die aber die gleichen Konditionen wie eine entsprechende DSL-Anbindung bietet: Also keine Drossel. Wäre zwar immer noch der schlechtere Anschluss, aber zumindest für viele Leute adäquat nutzbar - zumindest besser als ne < 1 Mbit/s-Stillstandleitung. Es kann irgendwie für mich nicht sein, dass Ausbaufaulheit bei den Anbietern auch noch belohnt wird, indem die Menschen mit schlechten Konditionen auch noch draufzahlen, um überhaupt das Internet richtig nutzen zu können.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juli 2016)

netheral schrieb:


> Oder es müsste für solche Haushalte dann eine LTE-Notlösung angeboten werden, die aber die gleichen Konditionen wie eine entsprechende DSL-Anbindung bietet: Also keine Drossel. Wäre zwar immer noch der schlechtere Anschluss, aber zumindest für viele Leute adäquat nutzbar - zumindest besser als ne < 1 Mbit/s-Stillstandleitung. Es kann irgendwie für mich nicht sein, dass Ausbaufaulheit bei den Anbietern auch noch belohnt wird, indem die Menschen mit schlechten Konditionen auch noch draufzahlen, um überhaupt das Internet richtig nutzen zu können.


Gibt es doch, du kannst einfach einen Hybrid-Vertrag nehmen.  Kostet *keinen* Aufpreis zu einem normalen DSL-Vertrag, und du bekommst das Maximum raus was mit DSL und LTE kombiniert geht,  ohne Drosselung.


----------



## DaStash (18. Juli 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Gut das wir hier Unitymedia haben, hier gibts 400Mbit/s Drosselfrei.


Gibts bei VF auch, wissen nur die ganzen Reaktionisten hier nicht.  

Muss man allerdings direkt anfragen, wird nicht öffentlich beworben.

Grüße


----------



## netheral (18. Juli 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Gibt es doch, du kannst einfach einen Hybrid-Vertrag nehmen.  Kostet *keinen* Aufpreis zu einem normalen DSL-Vertrag, und du bekommst das Maximum raus was mit DSL und LTE kombiniert geht,  ohne Drosselung.


Leider gibt es das hier nicht, da Vodafone der Betreiber des LTE-Mastes ist. Aber hier wird eh bald Glasfaser ausgebaut, dann sind vorerst synchrone 200 Mbit/s buch- und auch nutzbar. Laut Gerüchten soll es wohl bald eine neue Ausbaustufe mit 400 oder 500 Mbit/s geben, was mir dann aber zu teuer wäre. 

Das Problem sind viele Orte hier im Münsterland, wo teilweise weder LTE buchbar ist noch ADSL komplett bereit steht. Da wäre dann auch kein Hybrid möglich, da wenn überhaupt DSL an der Buchse anliegt teilweise nur 200 - 300 Kbit/s rauspurzeln. Reicht sowas für Hybrid? Habe mal gehört, 2 - 3 Mbit/s sollten schon da sein.

Die Deutsche Glasfaser bedankt sich nach und nach und zieht reihenweise Kunden ab. Hier im Ort haben sie locker 500 Verträge erreicht, ich glaube 44 % aller Haushalte waren am Stichtag für Glasfaser. Deren Anschlüsse sind auch nicht perfekt, aber deutlich stabiler und besser als das, was der megantefarbene Riese hier so schaltet. Die VDSL-Kunden hier sind glaube ich auch reichlich unzufrieden gewesen. Ich denke, irgednwann wird die Telekom vielleicht einsichtig - aber dann wird sie wohl viel Marktanteil im Bereich Glasfaser bereits verloren haben. Ob die sich hier in das Netz einkaufen können weiß ich nichtmal.

Okay, eigentlich geht's hier ja eh um was ganz anderes. Aber wenn ich mir das so anschaue, wird wohl bald die Drossel für alle Alltag sein. Wenn ich sehe, dass man bei 500 Mbit/s 1 TB bekommt, was bekommt man dann bei DSL 16000? Die damals bekannt gegebenen 75 GB? Dann bekämen also die schellen Tarife über 10 Mal mehr Volumen, obwohl sie mehr "Last" gleichzeitig erzeugen (1 (Ein) 500 Mbit/s-Anschluss kann eine Netzauslastung von 31 (Einunddreißig) DSL 16000-Gelackmeierten erzeugen (wobei locker 40 eher realistisch sind, ich kenne keinen 16000er-Kunden, der 16 Mbit/s kriegt)) können und nur ca. das doppelte Zahlen. So sieht dann eine gerechte Preispolitik aus. Die kleinen quersubventionieren die großen, woher kommt mir das nur bekannt vor? :/


----------



## SirDunHill (19. Juli 2016)

Man kann die 200er auch ohne Volumen bestellen. kostet 59,99€ und geht per Telefon. Die 400er gibt es auch ohne.


----------

